# Can't bootstrapping pkg



## dadsilence (Oct 8, 2020)

So, I have virtual machine with FreeBSD 12.1 RELEASE-p10 on ESXi 7. When I try to install pkg I get this:


```
root@srv-freebsd:/home/user # pkg 
The package management tool is not yet installed on your system.                              
Do you want to fetch and install it now? [y/N]: y                                             
Bootstrapping pkg from pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:12:amd64/quarterly, please wait...  
pkg: Error fetching http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:12:amd64/quarterly/Latest/pkg.txz: No addre
ss record                                                                                     
A pre-built version of pkg could not be found for your system.                                
Consider changing PACKAGESITE or installing it from ports: 'ports-mgmt/pkg'.
```

I haven't problem with DNS, I resolve (with `host`) and ping any site (google.com, ibm.com etc.), but when I resolve pkg.freebsd.org, I get:


```
root@srv-freebsd:/home/user # host pkg.freebsd.com                                         
pkg.freebsd.com has address 185.53.177.13                                                     
;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
```

Please, tell me what the problem is.


----------



## Zvoni (Oct 9, 2020)

I remember having similiar problems but with FreeBSD-Guest in Virtualbox.
It didn't like the bridged NIC as the only NIC, but when using the NAT-NIC (10.X.X.X-IP's) it worked without complaining.
I'd check your network-settings


----------

